

OnlyOffice requires your SSH key or password to install - casca
https://controlpanel.onlyoffice.com/

======
mattkrea
If you so choose to do this. You could of course go to their '.org' for the
open source version which leads you here:

[https://github.com/ONLYOFFICE/Docker-
CommunityServer#install...](https://github.com/ONLYOFFICE/Docker-
CommunityServer#installing-onlyoffice-community-server-integrated-with-
document-and-mail-servers)

To clarify, this is directly linked from the front page of their '.org'.

Edit: clarification

------
wmf
It's a good thing we banished that curl | bash antipattern.

